# Shelled Peanuts?



## OneEyedWonder2011 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was giving my rats shelled peanuts and they loved them!! then i read somewhere on the internet that peanuts are bad for rats.  are they or arent they? I was only giving them as treats cuz i know they are kinda fatty but they liked them and i feel bad for taking away a treat i know they like. If there is a better alturnative i would like to know about that too.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

From Rat Fan Club.org
;D
"raw dry beans or peanuts—contains antinutrients that destroy vitamin A and enzymes needed to digest protein and starches, and causes red blood cells to clump"
Also alot of peanuts I see in stores are salted
Hope that helps
An alterantive could be roasted unsalted soy nuts  I'm sure they'd love em


----------



## OneEyedWonder2011 (Jan 16, 2011)

I think what they really loved about them was getting the nut out of the shell. And i made super sure that i bought unsalted ones  what about sunflower seeds?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Very high in fats and proteins, an occasional treat only. You might as well get the roasted shelled peanuts for the fun of getting them out


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Roasted should be good as once in a while treats 
I don't find many unsalted nuts or seeds in my area so I can't feed much of em


----------

